# Probably a silly question



## D.Miller (Apr 3, 2008)

Gentlemen,

I have a small question. Having now retired a couple of years and it has just occured to me that, having paid in for as long as required, I must be due a pension. But my probem is - what happened to the MNAOA?
Somebody must have taken over from them but who? Any information would be gratefully received.

David


----------



## Enri (Jun 24, 2008)

Try,
myMNOPF pension
EnsignPensions Administration
Leathered House
Station Road
Leather head Surrey
KT22 7ET
Sorry no phone number.
That's the address on the letterhead from Rothesay Life which the old section was transferred to. hope that's of help.
Gary.


----------



## bobharrison2002 (Apr 12, 2008)

I think its an out fit called Ensign.

Bob


----------



## Dave Woods (Apr 9, 2006)

Phone number for help line 44 (0)1372 200200


----------



## willincity (Jul 11, 2007)

D.Miller said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> I have a small question. Having now retired a couple of years and it has just occured to me that, having paid in for as long as required, I must be due a pension. But my probem is - what happened to the MNAOA?
> Somebody must have taken over from them but who? Any information would be gratefully received.
> ...


Have a look on the "Mess Deck" forum, in the Forum Search enter MNOPF, there are a number of recent threads on there that may be helpful.


----------



## Tony Collins (Aug 29, 2010)

Mr Miller, there are no silly questions, only sometimes silly answers. Something that is niggling you deserves an answer, no matter how simple you think it might be to others. I hope the responses above have given you a guide on what to do next.

Tony.


----------



## D.Miller (Apr 3, 2008)

Indeed they have Tony. Thank all of you for putting me on the right track. It just occurred that it would be a terrible shame not to claim a pension that had been paid for all those years ago if it can be claimed.

Thanks and good evening,

David


----------



## D.Miller (Apr 3, 2008)

Just for interest.
I made the first post of this question in November 2014.
It has taken till now to get to any kind of conclusion regarding my pension following name changes of the pension operators, dozens of emails and letters although there is no sign yet of actual money.
I mention this only for the benifit of any who are hoping for a swift resolution of questions regarding their pension. 
Mind you, why would anyone holding vast amounts of other peoples money want to give it away?
David.


----------



## stehogg (Mar 14, 2016)

*probably a silly question*

Hi D.Millar,cannot believe you have had to wait so long for some kind of outcome,you should at the very least get ac***ulated interest on the money you have been waiting for,I find a visit to my MP surgery held once a month works well with any obstinate official bodies who are dragging their feet(Smoke)


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

All I can say for sure is that I have had no problem with claiming and receiving my pension except that every year HMRC resets my tax status causing some unnecessary correspondence to return it to NT.


----------



## PeterMoore (Jul 27, 2014)

MNOPF is alive and kicking - I have literally just spoken to them!
The address and phone numbers in #2 & #4 are correct.
Even a small pot from several year ago is worth a surprising amount....


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

I thought that the original question was about MNAOA which I understood was for Merchant Navy and Airline Officers Association ???


----------



## D.Miller (Apr 3, 2008)

And so it was when I was at sea Lakercapt. But now it is called MNOPF (whatever that stands for) and the pension money seems to have passed through various hands and companies.
No doubt they do answer the phone Petermoore. My problem was, and still is, getting some money which I clearly, well fairly clearly, remember being deducted from my wages.
Actually I had a letter from them this morning advising me to be aware of some scams that are being perpetrated on helpless retirees and assuring me that their finance departmentwould shortly be contacting me to arrange 'the payout'. I ain't actually holding my breath. Good point about the MP stehogg. Thenks.
David


----------



## jimg0nxx (Sep 1, 2005)

The MNOPF was never MNAOA. MNOPF was and is the Merchant Navy Officers Pension Fund and MNAOA was Merchant Navy and Airline Officers Association which is now known as Nautilus and is a Trade Union.


----------



## howardws (Aug 15, 2009)

I think you will find that it was always a trade union. The members preferred to belong to something called an association! I remember being upset when the name was changed to NUMAST (National Union of Marine, Aviation and Shipping Transport Officers) and being told quite firmly by an official that it had always been a union.


----------

